# Barless



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

do you guys have any idea on what colors to pair up to have a barless~??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Barless is the most recessive of the patterns so the only way you can get it is by breeding barless together or breeding birds who carry it together.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

Becky is correct. They must carry the barless.


----------



## Feathered Dragons (Oct 15, 2010)

This information comes from Barnhart and Son Lofts-

BARLESS: Barless is an autosomal recessive gene. "Autosomal" means it's not on the sex chromosome, and "recessive" means the bird must possess two of these genes (one from each parent) for the characteristic to be visible. A barless blue pigeon looks like an ordinary blue bar or blue check, except it does not possess the black markings (bars or checks) on the wingshields. Barless ash red (homer men call it "barless silver") looks like an ordinary silver red bar, but without the red bars. Such birds are often confused with spread ash, which looks very similar to barless ash. They are completely different genetically, however. If you have what you think is a barless ash red, you can test to see if it is really genetically barless by mating it to a blue of any pattern. If you ever obtain any black youngsters out of such a pairing, you can be sure that your ash is actually the spread factor rather than barless. (Black is the same as "spread blue.") If you obtain only birds that look like the ash parent, you can also be sure it is not barless because barless is recessive and if barless is mated to a bird that is barred or checkered and the latter does not carry the gene for barless, the young cannot be barless


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

so there must be a barless rock pigeon in the wild~?? sorry it's just now that i replied because i can't log in the site for 3days but just this evening i was able to^^


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Heedictator said:


> so there must be a barless rock pigeon in the wild~?? sorry it's just now that i replied because i can't log in the site for 3days but just this evening i was able to^^


Very less chances to have recessive genes expressed in wild types.
First of all the mutation has to occur (no clear idea on how its triggered) and even if triggered, two barless have to mate together to give more barless


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

so how would have barless occured..?


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Barless is the most recessive of the patterns so the only way you can get it is by breeding barless together or breeding birds who carry it together.


that's if you have one~~~hi becky^^


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Dennis Kuhn, whiteracer.com has the barless birds.
Dave


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Heedictator said:


> so how would have barless occured..?


The only answer I can tell you is genetic mutation, you know nature make some changes  but why ? how ? ......  

So there is believed to be a change in the genetic set up from the considered wild type (blue bar) which caused a barless, which that way also caused the checker


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

sreeshs said:


> The only answer I can tell you is genetic mutation, you know nature make some changes  but why ? how ? ......
> 
> So there is believed to be a change in the genetic set up from the considered wild type (blue bar) which caused a barless, which that way also caused the checker



I think in the past a master breeder found a way to make the bar go away.
Dave


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Crazy Pete said:


> I think in the past a master breeder found a way to make the bar go away.
> Dave


yes that is called genetic mutation~ thanks by the way^^


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

sreeshs said:


> The only answer I can tell you is genetic mutation, you know nature make some changes  but why ? how ? ......
> 
> So there is believed to be a change in the genetic set up from the considered wild type (blue bar) which caused a barless, which that way also caused the checker


but i can see there are wild type checkers~ and there is spreading of the blue gene which is easier to figure out on how checker is formed~ but barless~~~fading gene instead of spreading gene?? barless are wonderful and very rare


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Heedictator said:


> but i can see there are wild type checkers~ and there is spreading of the blue gene which is easier to figure out on how checker is formed~ but barless~~~fading gene instead of spreading gene?? barless are wonderful and very rare


One reason can be that checker is dominant to bar and bar is dominant to barless. So you always need the barless genes from both father and mother for the baby to be barless, well only one of them need to contribute if its need to be checker.

I agree barless are wonderful, they look good on any colors


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

Good night


----------

